# Neuro Bliss and Neuro Sonic



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

So, anybody try the Neuro drinks, Neuro Bliss, or Neuro Sonic?

Neuro Bliss was designed to enhance your mood, eliminate stress, and enhance your memory. It contains vitamin b6, and vitamin b 12.

Neuro Sonic was designed to increase high level mental functioning, better memory, alertness, and concentration. It contains Inositol, the same b vitamins listed above, and resveratrol.

I've found these drinks to be a little helpful, and I recommend them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

DELETED


----------

